# west branch dam



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone know if the dam has melted. I went out couple weeks ago and still frozen.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

still alot of ice on the lake


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Was actually standing on the rocks at the dam yesterday. 4-5 inches of ice still with some large cracks and surface water on top of the ice...you cannot fish the dam yet.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Was at the marina yesterday, lake still ice covered from shore with some open water way out in the middle. Some vehicles parked off Wayland below the dam, prob. fishing the spillway. Just some observations.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Ya i went fishing in the spillway last week. Didnt see anything another guy was flyfishing for trout but he said he didnt get anything.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Trout at the wb spillway? That's a new one for me.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you tell him there aren't any trout there? lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey, you never know.......


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

My guess is that the sight of a fly rod indicated trout to boo.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I hiked the old access road at Mogadore yesterday. I brought my rod but left it in the truck when I saw all the ice. Still, a great day to get out.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

I didnt say anything just let him just cast away. But i figured there wasent trout. Waiting to muskie fish soon but the waters frozen.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

No fish at wb....had a horrible winter kill...not even worth fishing for the next 5 years.....try Berlin....yep that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Your suppose to b working WB, get off ur phone.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I am working....working on conservation ......lmao


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

I missed 2 last year out at wb. I had them on shore but couldnt get the frist one in my buddies net. So i went out go a bigger net. Then the second one got tangled up and lost it in the net. This year am gonna try to get one even if i got to get in the water with it.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

You talking muskie or walleye?


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Muskie


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a buddy who got 8 off the damn last spring


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bigyurk does guided trips. send him a pm. he is great!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Tbomb55 said:


> My guess is that the sight of a fly rod indicated trout to boo.


Yeah that could be the case. 

I fly fish below WB a few times every year, and it's not trout that I'm after


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I did a ride around WB after coming back from steelhead fishing today for a look at the ice, it's getting real black and some open water areas and some closed up, it won't b long for that to rip up, especially with the rain and wind on Wednsday. Some pics from east ramp area and off RS road bridge toward west side.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice pictures snag.thanks for the update.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice pics of a barren lake snag...you don't try to catch fish there do you? That lake is dead....deadbranch!....lol


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Wb I catch those carp with teeth..


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Lmao...guys I will be checking on the dam from now untill it gets going...snag...I have a new tactic to try this year....it's the usuall thing...stickbaits...etc and watch out for the toothy critters...man were they thick last year, I don't mind catching em...but husky jerks are flipping expensive...and I donated 4 to those buggers!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah I know what u mean I may try a small thin wire leader on the stick baits, and I have to tell ya about another method to use also, and we ll have to use the boat for the other spots this year.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Caught 3 flatheads last year at wb. All were 30-33 inches but nothing bigger anyone have any tips for the bigger ones?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I never tried for them at wb but have seen one 50# caught and a pic of another that size. I would use big chubs off the flats if you have a boat, or the dam area from shore.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

If I remember correctly I believe I got mine on a 5 inch swimshad while walleye fishing...total fluke but I was shore fishing in less than 10ftw.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep that was the one 50#er ,that was a biggie for sure, and it was a swim bait.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Drove over top of 14 today and then Rock Spring. Both are pretty much wide open but still slush / ice back in the protected bays. Water looked like coffee and cream....


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Water will be cleaner down by the dam...I will check it out this weekend but I think we are still a few weeks away.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I too will be out at the branch this weekend...the dam and some other spots.can't wait till its full go this year.love and respect the reservoir very much and plan on good fishing this year.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Some sunrises and sunsets from westbranch.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's a panoramic during last spring walleye bite from the dam.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

The walk to the dam...when you think about it...its a time to think about what might happen and is this the day that you hammer the fish...and then the walk back...dam (pun) intended after a skunk what to do next time ?.

Love it every time with or with fish.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Omg ...the dam is for walking...not fishing..the walleye spawn in the rock springs road causeway....duh!!!..........are they buying it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hope so....lol


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

i fished from the floating docks today at the marina caught 12 crappie and 6 bluegill all small, windy as hell. broke the ice and sat on my bucket had a good time. probably try it again in the morning


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

kit carson said:


> i fished from the floating docks today at the marina caught 12 crappie and 6 bluegill all small, windy as hell. broke the ice and sat on my bucket had a good time. probably try it again in the morning


That's what I did today at the mentor lagoons but actually took the shanty, opened it up, strapped it down and left like a foot gap in each corner to fish. Even had the heater going, huge difference!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

snag said:


> Wb I catch those carp with teeth..


Yelow musky.
I fished in florida and the fish were cutting my line off,i put wire leader on ,they would not tuch the lure,the guy next to me was getting them,that was teling me the fish were there,i change the leader to 50# floracarbon sigar line and everything started working with out fish cutting my line.do the same think for musky.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

I dont use steel leader or anything i just run 65 pound breaded but i only got 1 walleye last year at wb. But wasent trying to fish for them anyways. I wanted the musky.


----------



## Aaron10 (Feb 28, 2016)

booyahh said:


> Anyone know if the dam has melted. I went out couple weeks ago and still frozen.


Was actually at the dam today fishing the bay's over there and the spillway, water is completely open


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Went out today for few hours in the boat to early still but nice to just get out.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Agreed...was up there last night...nothing going on...lake is dead...wait a couple more years!


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone plan on going out this weekend? If so let me know how you do.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Went out yesterday had one 30in muskie come to shore that was about it


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Im out there tonight after 6. Then probably back friday and the crack of dawn sunday morning.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was there yesterday too. Nothing going on. That water was still cold. I was chucking a couple of muskie lures. I also tried a bunch of different things for walleye and got nothing. Saw one muskie swirl about 30' away. 

Booyah, I was fishing just south of you and your friend. I stayed until after dark, but didn't see any activity.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Still early gents..by 3 years...lake is dead....thought we went over this???


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Went out last night from 4-630 nothing


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

I took the boat there Sunday for a shakedown run and tried a little bit for Musky but got nothing... Water clarity wasn't great.... Water temp was in the 36 - 37....this warm up this week may get them going


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Went out last saturday. Me and my dad i didnt get nothing but he got a small muskie maybe 24 inches.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Muskie


----------

